
Europe’s Triumphs and Troubles Are Written in Swiss Ice - extarial
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/17/science/icecore-europe-pollen.html
======
aogl
It's fascinating that they were able to get 9000 years of data from a mere 50
meters of ice!

~~~
gumby
Completely agree, but don't forget the ice is subject to significant
compression due to the weight of ice/snow above it. So the layers aren't of
uniform depth; at the lower end of the core they must be amazingly thin. While
the last 50 years could collectively take up (perhaps) the top couple of
meters.

